

Facebook Is Losing Millions Of Users In The US And Other Mature Markets - kintamanimatt
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/facebook-losing-millions-users-us-110108858.html

======
facorreia
Sad how even after a rumor has been denied and discredited it's still repeated
ad nauseam in linkbaited titled "articles".

[http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/04/29/socialbakers-
denies...](http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/04/29/socialbakers-denies-
report-that-millions-of-users-have-left-facebook-claims-there-is-no-story/)

~~~
sytelus
The article is not completely bogus:

Jan Rezab, CEO of Socialbakers, took to the company blog today to explain to
readers that the statistics were “rough estimates” and “not primarily intended
for journalists”.

------
Uhhrrr
> Alternative social networks such as Instagram, the photo sharing site that
> won 30m users in 18 months before Facebook acquired the business a year ago,
> have seen surges in popularity with younger age groups.

I don't think losing users to Instagram in particular should bother Facebook,
since they bought it a year ago.

